# My Gray Fox Pair



## UncleVinny (May 30, 2022)

They live a couple minutes away down a canyon and I don't try to find their den location.  Bad business, that.


Gray Fox's actually are very cat-like. Now and then they go over the 5' chain link fence with one step on the links, then over to the other side. 

From what I have read a Gray Fox will climb a tree to escape predators, or to rob bird nests. Often when the trees are close enough together forming a canopy they will leap from tree to tree. Coyotes and mountain lions take them as prey, the Coyotes more often than lions. I have both around here, so I do worry about my Fox pals. Golden Eagles are around as well as is an occasional Bald Eagle, both of those birds will take Gray Foxes, especially the pups. My Foxes in the photos tip the scales at well under 10 pounds.

I keep meaning to set up my other trail camera and zero it on one spot in particular of the fence that they seem to like to scale.

***

I have The Baby Huey of all Bobcats hanging around out front that I have taken photos of after walking within 10-12 feet of him while he is  hitting the water bowl I have out there for the Pygmy Cottontail Bunnies, 3 types of Quail and the Scrub Jays, along with a pair of Ravens I feed. My iPhone doesn't seem to worry the Bobcat. That cat, a male, probably weighs close to 50 pounds, he is huge!

A coupla few photos out back where I have a Game Camera set up full time. Infrared night photos are black and white, whereas daytime shots are in color:


----------



## Blessed (May 30, 2022)

I love the wildlife but I don't get close unless I have to ie, opossums in the backyard.  Most often at night they will walk the top of the 6 foot wood fence.  If I let the dogs out they just freeze right there.  I have to get a broom and knock them into the yard behind me.  My dogs will not stop barking or come in if I don't do it. They don't have pets.

I have seen one red fox but he does not come this way very often.  He is so beautiful and graceful. My birds and my squirrels are the highlight of many a day.


----------



## hawkdon (May 30, 2022)

I've got 4 red foxes playing out front yard almost nightly now....3 kits and the mom I think....


----------



## Blessed (May 30, 2022)

I love that, I would be watching nonstop!


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

I have red foxes who visit the garden late at night quite regularly


----------



## UncleVinny (May 30, 2022)

Here is a critter I never knew was local, and I have hunted these particular mountains where I sit for 40+ years. This is an American Hog Nosed Skunk. Note the Fox in the background at the other plate.

There is also a photo of Baby Huey The Humongous Bobcat! He let me walk about 10 feet away to get this shot. His eyes were on me the whole time. And by golly, his eyes are the most beautiful green that many times look turquoise. We have been tolerating one another for years. I have seen 2 other male Bobcats nearby, but I am pretty sure Baby Huey does not let them hang around long.

Coyotes used to visit often but rumor has it that there is a mountain lion around now who has developed a taste for 'Yote's.

Over a couple miles from me in is a community/campground where there are lots of people, and it seems their dogs that do some free roaming have been dragging home Coyote heads. And you betcha, Coyotes that hang around livestock or mess with owners cats and dogs up here have a tendency to end up in unmarked graves. There was a time when I would shoot them on sight but that was long ago...I stopped hunting everything and now, rather than stomping on a spider that comes inside ta visiting, I catch and release 'em.

Even rattlesnakes no longer have to deal with my wrath, I catch 'em and take 'em down the road a few miles where there are no people. But...there was a time where I pursued and shot anything that slithered, crawled, walked, ran or flew...but no more.

Photos:


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Oh, They are so cute.
I am so glad that you now shoot pictures instead of hunting them.


----------



## UncleVinny (May 30, 2022)

Shucks! I just tried to share a couple video clips from the same camera taking the stills but the video format from the camera is not compatible with the set up here.

I'll check with my 'puter wizard pal in Mississippi to see if he can convert my video to one that will work hereabouts.

U.V.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 30, 2022)

There is some evidence that we do get wiser as we get older. Good for you, and thanks for posting the great pics.



UncleVinny said:


> But...there was a time where I pursued and shot anything that slithered, crawled, walked, ran or flew...but no more.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2022)

I have red fox around my yard but not too often, or maybe I'm just not looking that often. Possum too, and a deer in the wooded area now and then.


----------



## UncleVinny (Jun 1, 2022)

Relatively sure this is the female of the pair.  The male has a really bushy tail. She came in early a coupla evenings back before I plated up din-din. I wait to watch the sun set, and as the light grows dim, then I fill the plates. By that time the 2 Ravens that hang around and the bunch of Scrub Jay's that also hang around have gone to roost. If I fill the plates too early, the birds make a mess while they gobble up The Fox Feed. I toss the birds lots of dry dog food thru the day.

So,  she came in early, and this photo is of her intently listening to me,  through the kitchen window, telling her   she is too early.

I talk to them often.

She really is giving me her full attention, ya think ?

U.V.


----------

